# The Morelian Monarchs



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Is anyone currently in Micoacan who can tell me if this year's Monarchs are still there, or have they all headed north already? An historical thread wouldn't be much help as I am looking for real time info. I realize this is just about the end of the season, but am hoping there are enough straggler Monarchs remaining to justify a trip. Any reliable input is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

They close the parks in mid-March ... not sure why if they are gone

http://www.learner.org/jnorth/monarch/News.html


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sparks, I just read your report on La Vena Beach, it really looks great, did a quick google map and it shows about 600 km from San Felipe, Gto, in the past I've generally have gone East and South on my bike trips, now I see I've been missing alot by not going West. Who was it that said years ago "GO WEST YOUNG MAN" Horace Greene ????
Thanks again for the report and pictures


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Ken Wood said:


> Is anyone currently in Micoacan who can tell me if this year's Monarchs are still there, or have they all headed north already? An historical thread wouldn't be much help as I am looking for real time info. I realize this is just about the end of the season, but am hoping there are enough straggler Monarchs remaining to justify a trip. Any reliable input is appreciated. Thank you


I live in Queretaro state, about 100-150km north of the monarch wintering area, and they have been flying past here for about 2 weeks now. I believe that I saw the last stragglers going by yesterday, as I saw none today. They make pit stops at the jacaranda trees in full bloom.

I still remember my first spring here in MX. The monarchs seemed to fly through all in one day. Late in the day on that first time seeing them, it seemed as if there was a monarch every 2 meters in every direction and as high as I could see, all headed north. The following morning, nothing - the brown and orange cloud was gone.

In the springs and falls since, seeing them has depended on the winds. If the winds are favorable to us, they pass through our valley. If not, somewhere to the west or east on their way.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I live in Queretaro state, about 100-150km north of the monarch wintering area, and they have been flying past here for about 2 weeks now. I believe that I saw the last stragglers going by yesterday, as I saw none today. They make pit stops at the jacaranda trees in full bloom.
> 
> I still remember my first spring here in MX. The monarchs seemed to fly through all in one day. Late in the day on that first time seeing them, it seemed as if there was a monarch every 2 meters in every direction and as high as I could see, all headed north. The following morning, nothing - the brown and orange cloud was gone.
> 
> In the springs and falls since, seeing them has depended on the winds. If the winds are favorable to us, they pass through our valley. If not, somewhere to the west or east on their way.


Thanks for the timely info, looks like we've missed them this year, but I'll catch them on their return.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Ken Wood said:


> Thanks for the timely info, looks like we've missed them this year, but I'll catch them on their return.


They usually pass through here during the first days of November on their way back, and look pretty worn out.


----------

